# Burnout Paradise wie Tasten anders belegen und ins Windows zurückkehren?



## devolvo (4. Februar 2009)

*Burnout Paradise wie Tasten anders belegen und ins Windows zurückkehren?*

Hallo Leute,

könnte mir einer helfen bei Burnout Paradise und zwar weiß ich nicht wie man Tasten anders belegt und wie man bei dem Spiel ins Windows rausgeht, außer Strg+ALT+Entf.  Danke


----------



## Bucklew (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise wie Tasten anders belegen und ins Windows zurückkehren?*

F1 oder F2 drücken bis das menü kommt?


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise wie Tasten anders belegen und ins Windows zurückkehren?*

Alternativ kannst du auch [Alt+F4] drücken


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Burnout Paradise wie Tasten anders belegen und ins Windows zurückkehren?*

Drück einfach ESC und dann immer F1 - F2 .


----------

